
Ask HN: Which license for a language for take over the world? - mamcx
So I&#x27;m ready to start serious with my toy language, and of course, I&#x27;m already thinking how will take over the world :).<p>So, I&#x27;m thinking which license? Is clear must be open source, and because I wanna it to be usefull for iOS and closed source project not GPL, but which else ?
======
rudi_mk
Try MIT. It's dead simple, very open and works for the scenarios you've
listed.

Details -
[https://choosealicense.com/licenses/mit/](https://choosealicense.com/licenses/mit/)

